# Guinea pig cages



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Not really sure what the point is to this thread, just something that I was thinking about this evening while cleaning out my girls.
Over the weekend we have had to spray the upstairs of our house with Indorex, including the piggies room so I moved my three girls into my temporary hospital cage on Saturday night while I ventilated everywhere.
I don't pretend that I am a perfect owner and I have made lots of mistakes with them in the past but my piggies are usually in their indoor C+C cage with lots of hay and fresh veggies to eat, lots of tunnels and toys for chewing etc.
Over the weekend they were in the cage which is 100cmx50cm approx and I know that there were three of them in there but even with twice daily spot cleaning the cage was absolutely disgusting this evening when I moved them back to their proper house. 
It just makes me sad to think of even a pair of piggies in a cage that size yet it's still marketed as a 'spacious'  starter cage that's suitable for rabbits or guinea pigs. It boggles my mind to imagine it being used as a permanent home, no matter how often they are out of the cage during the day.
I hope this doesn't offend anyone here and I do realise that sometimes people have to do the best with whatever cages/enclosures that they have, it's more that I'm angry that they are permitted to be sold under false pretences I suppose.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I've got one of my males in a 100x50cm outdoor hutch because he's fallen out with my other male and it is too small for him but I didn't have a back up plan for if they fell out and can't afford a hutch for him, but he gets cleaned out more than the others and seems happy, but I know exactly how you feel, it's disgusting and its the same with all animals, hamsters in those 30x30cm cages constantly bar chewing and mutilating themselves out of boredom.

I just wish there was better education i I'm honest, and it isnt even just big pet chains that push them cages because most of [email protected] cages aren't the worst, theres a pet shop near me which sells 80x50cm cages as a bundle with a guinea pig and accessories, it makes me so upset as people actually buy them and its basically animal cruelty because if the owner doesn't know that that's too small I doubt they are giving the guinea pig much time outside the cage...


----------

